# What position did you labour in? Anybody still doing it on their backs?



## starchild09

Just wondering, for those who have gone to the hospital, were you encourage to lay on your back or in another position? 

What position did you feel worked best? Did hospital staff let you be in whatever position you preferred if what they suggested wasn't comfortable?


----------



## kerrie24

I was left to do whatever I wanted,I stood and rocked my hips which seemed to help with contractions,knelt against the bed and also used the birthing ball When my waters broke and there was meconium,they told me to get on the bed for monitoring and I ended up delivering on the bed.I was sort of sitting slouched down though,rather than lyingflat.


----------



## elohcin

In the hospital they wanted me on my back (even before I got my epidural). HORRIBLE position, it actually CLOSES the pelvis like some 30%. 

At home I stayed upright pretty much at all times. So much better. Less pain, less time overall, babies came out super fast, etc.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Midwifes didnt tell me to get in any certain position, whenever i was on the bed i was on my back, otherwise id walk around the room and bounce on the birthing ball, i gave birth on my back as well :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My midwife just let me go in any position i wanted. I was on all fours to deliver my daughter, and sitting in the birthing pool to deliver my son.


----------



## zombiedaisy

When i had my daughter the MW tried to get me up on the bed on my back, and I refused. I was having back labor, so the pressure on my back was so painful. I ended up on my knee's leaning up on the back of the bed (it was sitting straight up). When she checked me she knew baby was ready and tried again to get me to lay down and I refused. I pushed only a few times and gravity did the rest. It was amazingly fast. 

I think its just easier for the OB/MW to have the patient on their back. I hate that position.


----------



## lizardbreath

I had both mine on my back its what I felt best in


----------



## candeur

I was mOst comfortable on my back. I didn't feel like moving around at all tbh.


----------



## Housewife83

I walked and rocked on a birth ball while I could. My labor was so long though that I had to spend some time in bed because I was so tired. I'd hoped to deliver on my hands and knees but by the time it came to pushing I'd forgotten and delivered on my back.


----------



## XJessicaX

15 hours were spent leaning over my birth ball at home, walking or sitting on my ball. Baby was in a persistent posterior position (back to back) so when I arrived at the hospital I asked for an epidural. Even though the epi didn't actually work for long I was forced to spend the rest of my labour (7 hours) on my back.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I labored on my birth ball and in water but pushed on my back while my two midwives were holding my legs. I tried pushing in different positions but this one was the one that worked for me.

I had a fully natural birth (no interventions) and did not need stitches


----------



## Seity

I started on the ball, but once I got the drugs being on my back was the most comfortable way to watch the TV. I was able to push in any position I wanted. I tried kneeling, but on my back was more comfortable and he came right out on the 2nd push on my back.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I labored and delivered on my back.

I was stuck pushing for an hour. I had to get an episiotomy and then had a 4th degree tear. It was awful, to be honest.

Next time I'll be pressing for a drug-free water birth. I want to be able to push in any position I desire to :)


----------



## Lulu1982

I walked and rocked during contractions but gave birth in my back. My SPD wouldn't allow me to be on my knees! It was fine and I was comfortable.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I laboured in the pool, but couldn't get into a good position for pushing so I came out and went on the bed. I started off with the head of the bed raised and me leaning over it, but then I went on my back.. Although they say on your back is the worst position, I actually found it the easiest to push as hard as I could! :haha:


----------



## elohcin

bumblebeexo said:


> Although they say on your back is the worst position, I actually found it the easiest to push as hard as I could! :haha:

I have been meaning to come back and clarify my comment from earlier, saying the back is a horrible position...I mean that it is a horrible STANDARD position. ;) I know a few women who found it to be most useful for them, as you did. It's definitely an individual thing, which is why it's so important to be able to move, and so poor that most hospitals (at least in the US) give up the mothers needs for the doctors convenience and use the laying back position by default!


----------



## gretavon

I didnt try anyother positions other than my back, but then i had an epidural sooo i dont think it wouldve been possible anyway. But i just would prefer being on my back if i didnt have the juice. It didnt slow anything down any he was out in 15min and it was only that long because the cord wrapped around his neck very tightly and contractions started dropping off.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I gave birth to both my posterior boys in a somewhat sitting position on the bed with my feet up against these little bar things. As for labouring, I preferred to be on my back or on my side. In the early stages I rocked back and forth on my hands and knees or leaned against the bed but as soon as things picked up, I hopped onto that bed! I didn't have any drugs and the pain was so intense that I don't think I could have moved even if I'd wanted to.


----------



## Lozdi

Laboured all over the room with my first but was so tired by the end I was on my back (only 10 hour labour but kicked off as I was fixing to go to bed). I was having trouble pushing him out and 'getting the Dr in' was mentioned, so I got scared of episiotomy and by sheer force of will pushed him out with the following contraction! I went up on all 4's, but on my back, like the 'crab' position lol I was so determined NOT to be cut!

Second baby, laboured and gave birth on my 2 feet upright...midwives had to catch my super fast baby, who thought he was entering the world on a water slide!:haha:

For me, upright is perfect and I intend to do that this time if energy allows.


----------



## starchild09

Thanks for sharing your experience ladies. I'm expecting my first and I'm really hoping the hospital let's me choose which position I want to be in.


----------



## starlight1

I lied on my left then pushed on my back it all happened that fast I didn't think of moving positions lol I only had a 1hour 45 labour. X


----------



## Scuba

I did early labour standing, leaning on bed, on ball, however I wanted really - then at about 5cm dialated I got my epidural so had no choice but to go onto my back, wasn't much fun but I don't know that any position would have been!!xx


----------



## sammy10kids

i gave birth to the other 9 on my back. How i preferred it x


----------



## ClairAye

I was always on my back or sometimes they wanted me on my side during contractions, pushing though was back, then I had forceps so back was my only option!


----------



## AimeeM

All three on my back as with an epidural they wont let you be any other way.


----------



## emilyjade

i was sat up with both of mine x


----------



## dizz

I had no choice - I was stopped from walking around in what I now know to be early labour as my waters were leaking prematurely, baby wasn't engaged and they didn't want it to drop down suddenly and trap the cord... fair dos - I understand the logic there.

When we got toward the pushing stage, with her being prem they had the trace on so I couldn't move - however she doesn't like dopplers and things and kept on wriggling away... so in the end not only did they have me on my back, they had one midwife yanking my leg open as wide as she could (against my stated wishes as I had very severe SPD and she was hurting me), and they called another woman in to hold the trace sensor down, physically pinning me to the bed. What made it worse was that this woman had the most enormous chest you've ever seen - so as she was holding the trace down - her knockers were pushing my other leg SHUT! I think at one point I said "sod it, give me it here, I'll hold it still since I'm not doing anything productive here anyway."

In the end, not surprisingly, the baby got into distress and I was bullied into having a spinal block and forceps (I tried to resist this, and get to record and promise to stick to my pain free gap so I didn't end up with permanent SPD damage - for this they rewarded me with a social services referral as a resistant patient - and wrecked my hip long-term anyway hoiking my knees around my ears) - funnily the second they got me vertical to stick the spinal block needle in - things started getting moving - but by then the bully boy brigade had got their way. 

I remain firmly convinced things would have gone much smoother if gravity had been able to give a helping hand.


----------



## nikkchikk

I labored on my back, but I had an epidural so I had to. I had no problems, but my daughter was also only 6lbs.


----------



## Lindsey123

Hands and knees on the hospital toilet floor haha :) Midwife tried to get me to walk to the bed but I wasn't having any of it!


----------



## Katiie

I gave birth in a midwife led center.

I walked around for the contractions and breathed through them. Best pain relief ever!

I got into the bath at 6cm and the pressure was gone! Heaven.

I got out of the bath at 8cm and pushed him out 2 hours later on my back.

The midwife will let you get into which ever position you feel comfortable. If they think you'll be able to get baby out better another way, they will tell you but you'll be completely in charge.

They wanted to take my gas and air away!! I remember hearing the midwife saying "we don't normally let people have the gas and air like this (I just left it in my mouth ad did nothing but breathe it haha) but as shes doing so well we will let her"
If she had taken it off me I would have gone crazy!

It's your labour.
Your in charge!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I was on my back.


----------



## dan-o

Standing until 9.5cm, then had to kneel over the back of the bed for a little while to get rid of my ant lip (back to back baby)
Tried to push while kneeling, felt like back was gonna break, so turned on my back, husband held one leg, mum held the other and I pushed him out in 3 contractions. 

I think the active labour really helped with the awkward presentation!


----------



## Hellylou

I was on my back propped up - for the last one I bounced on a birthing ball for a bit which helped dilation hugely, but then I needed to get back on the bed because he came shortly after.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I spent most of my labour standing up or laying in there bath but i ended up with a epi right at the end so was on back.


----------



## amjon

I SO wanted to be on my back, but it hurt to much so I had to stand. I was so tired (even though I had supposedly slept all night, but was give Ambien, so I had complete amnesia and know I was up at least some of the nights before because the doctor got mad that she had to repeat things she told me during the middle of the night that I had no recollection of). I delivered in a reclined position with my feet on the bed.


----------



## bambeano

I was left to walk around and get on and off the bed as I pleased though when i started pushing at 1st I was lying on the bed but after pushing for 30 mins and not really making any progress I decided to try a birthing stool which the midwife did encourage me to try as well, 15 mins later I had my baby girl in my arms


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was kinda in a recline position. I was not laying flat, but still leaned back just slighly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was in a recline position but more sitting up but not straight up. And I had my legs in the air in stirrups :laugh2:


----------



## JuniorAsh

I gave birth on my back, but wanted to be on all fours because of the reduced risk of tearing. I was out of it when in labour and hadn't prepared a birth plan so ended up giving birth on my back, i had two internal tears and labia tear! :( I wouldn't give birth on my back again!


----------



## staralfur

Up until 5cm I labored on all fours in the shower, sat on a chair in the shower until 7cm, then sat on the bed until pushing time because it was the only position I could stop myself from pushing in. 

I pushed on the bed at about a 45 degree angle with my feet propped up on a squatting bar. Not ideal and not what I wanted but I was too tired to argue it at that point. :haha:


----------



## Numero_uno

I was included with the hormone drip so had to be monitored, I could only really lie in my back cos of the monitors so had no choice. I did move to my sides a little bit but was too uncomfortable.


----------



## dlj2

I got to hospital at 5cm and from then on had to be monitored so unfortunately was stuck on the bed sitting. At the pushing stage I was on my knees leaning against the headrest and finally delivered on my back as had to have ventouse delivery. Ideally next time I want to be more mobile as I do think it makes a difference, but in honestly I did feel a bit unsteady to be on my feet this time round.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I didnt have a choice I was on my back strapped to a bloody machine. I hated it and NEEDED to move about but I couldnt


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I got to the hospital and I was 5cm dilated, 2 hours after arriving at the hospital Alex was born. I was only on my back when the midwife checked me. I gave birth on my knees leaning over the back of the bed. She never once tried to get me to go on to my back and to be honest I don't think I would be able to give birth on my back!


----------



## Katy Bug

They started me out on my back but was willing to let me up on my hands and knees, where I had a full blown panic attack. I laid back down on my back again cause I was calmer and tired. Had him that way.


----------



## sequeena

I was on my back in the end. 4 days of labour which was back to back. I was exhausted. I did get on my knees but I didn't have enough strength.


----------



## MissMaternal

I did most of my labour at home in the bath, so on my back, but when i got to hospital there was meconium on my pad so I had to be all wired up therefore was restricted to the bed, and baby was back to back so I ended up on all fours which worked really well for me. For delivery I was on my back but slightly on my side as after 3 hours my poor knees couldn't take any more, but I would have loved to have given birth on all fours xx


----------



## BabyAitchison

I had all 3 on my back, with my 3rd i wasn't on the monitor as i was with first two but found it more comfy on my back than any other position x


----------



## Grey Eyes

I have given birth twice and both times labored on my left side in a propped positionon the hospital bed. I initially tried to labor on my back but MW suggested a roll over. As soon as I did baby popped out! :shock: With my second dd I began on my left side and labor was a total of 29 minutes! I think being ont he left may help with circulation, I'm not sure, plus being slightly propped helps with gravity.


----------



## cbbrankley

I'm still ttc #1 but for the ones that did it w/o epidural how can the dr stop you from being in the position you want? I mean if I'm in pain, I'm gonna be in the position I want or the staff are gonna be very unhappy. lol I know with an epidural you are kinda numb so u have to be on ur back, but if u refuse to be on ur back w/o the epidural, the only way to make u is to physically hold you down, which I'm sure could result in a lawsuit, or are they allowed to do that?


----------



## stephanyox

I planned to have a water birth, but when it came to it i wanted to stay in the delivery suite as i had the option to have a epidural should i want one. The only position i was in was on my back, or on my side, i also spent some time bouncing on the birth ball which really helped! When i gave birth i was on my back but was free to do whatever i wanted in whatever position i wanted.


----------



## Dtswife

cbbrankley said:


> I'm still ttc #1 but for the ones that did it w/o epidural how can the dr stop you from being in the position you want? I mean if I'm in pain, I'm gonna be in the position I want or the staff are gonna be very unhappy. lol I know with an epidural you are kinda numb so u have to be on ur back, but if u refuse to be on ur back w/o the epidural, the only way to make u is to physically hold you down, which I'm sure could result in a lawsuit, or are they allowed to do that?

I want to know this too.


----------



## staralfur

cbbrankley said:


> I'm still ttc #1 but for the ones that did it w/o epidural how can the dr stop you from being in the position you want? I mean if I'm in pain, I'm gonna be in the position I want or the staff are gonna be very unhappy. lol I know with an epidural you are kinda numb so u have to be on ur back, but if u refuse to be on ur back w/o the epidural, the only way to make u is to physically hold you down, which I'm sure could result in a lawsuit, or are they allowed to do that?

I had planned on either squatting or pushing on all fours, but when the time came to push they brought out the bar and told me to put my feet up...I just did it. I didn't have the energy or anything to say "oh, I'd rather do it this way". 

If you DID say something like that I can't imagine they'd really try to stop you.


----------



## firstbaby1985

I was kneeling in the pool with my elbows leaning on side of pool.


----------



## modo

I was on all fours supported by my birth ball during the later more intense contractions. I was kneeling on a chair during pushing. Anything else would have hurt too much.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I've only had my first in the hospital, and it was on my back. That is the only position allowed in hospitals in my area.


----------



## hubblybubbly

In the pool,on my back with my feet against the other side of the pool. Just how I felt most comfortable, despite thinking that I would want to move and walk etc through my contractions, when it came to it I just wanted to be still.
X


----------



## bellaloo

With my first I was on the bed from about 3 cms and had epidural at 7 cms and gas and air but 2nd time I was on my feet the whole time I wanted a water birth so was waiting to get into the pool when I was checked I was 3 cms then an hour later I had this all mighty erge to push the midwife checked and I was fully dilated..just made it into the pool! This was all done with out even a paracetamol no gas and air or anything. I deffinatly think that being on my feet helped loads!! I would do it again ten times over with no pain relief as I felt so different after giving birth with my 2nd. I was with it and could walk where as after I'd had my first I was spaced out thanks to gas and air and couldn't walk for hours coz of epidural x


----------

